# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A dini ndonje kure per prostatin?

## DEA27

Jam e interesuar te di si i thone prostatit ne anglisht dhe nese dini  ndonje kure mjeksore per prostatin cili eshte ai medikament qe perdoret dhe qe ka dhene rezultat ne kurimin e tij, ju lutem me ndihmoni!

----------


## Dorontina

ky asht nji sit frengjisht , nji spital ku sheron disa smundje , ketu flet per prostatin...

L'hypertrophie bénigne de la prostate (HBP) est une maladie très fréquente de l'homme de plus de 50 ans.

--------------------------------------------------------
*edhe ne anglisht sikur ne frengjisht thuhet prostate* 
ketu ke diqka ne anglisht

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostate_massage
nji tjeter kend
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostate

terapia me e mir asht mos me pas frikê e panikê...

----------


## miki_al2001

> Jam e interesuar te di si i thone prostatit ne anglisht dhe nese dini  ndonje kure mjeksore per prostatin cili eshte ai medikament qe perdoret dhe qe ka dhene rezultat ne kurimin e tij, ju lutem me ndihmoni!


Dea,Prostatit ne shqip i thone prostate,dmth prostates jo prostatit.
Ndersa ne anglisht i thone Prostate.
Prostat eshte gjender normale exocrine qe gjendet tek cdo mashkull i shendoshe.Pra eshte gje normale.

Per semundjet e prostates duhet te thuash cfare semundje eshte qe te te japim ndonje ide per mjekime.
Nje nder patologjite me te shpeshta te Prostates eshte hiperplazia beninje e prostates ose anglisht Benign prostatic hyperplasia(BPH),pastaj eshte kanceri i prostates,te dyja keto zakonisht shfaqen pas moshes 45 vjecare.ka edhe semundje tjera sic eshte prostatiti(inflamacioni i prostates.)
Na thuaj se per cfare semundje behet fjale.

----------


## DEA27

Faleminderit Miki dhe Dorontina per pergjigjen! Interesohem per kete semundje pasi babi im vuan dhe nuk di si ta ndihmoje aty ne shqiperi doktoret spara i japin shume drejtim i kane ofruar operecionin si te vetmin opsion por qe nuk ka shume garanci ne te kundert duhet te vazhdoje me kura, por te gjitha kurat qe ka marre si kane dhene ndonje efekt! 
Simptomat qe ai ka jane gjendra dhjamore, mbushet me djerse, nuk ha rregullisht dhe kur ha e nxjerr jashte, lodhet shume, dhe nuk urinon dot. Nuk di Miki nese mund te me thuash me keto shenja cfare faze eshte a eshte shume serioze dhe se si mund ta ndihmoje me ndonje kure te hajrit se ata ne shqiperi kane filluar ti japin ilace antidepresant pasi mendojene se si semundje smund ta parandalojne por te pakten te mos stresohet nga ana mendore.

----------


## flaibi

dea27
mund te te duket qesharake kjo qe do te te them por perderisa kerkon nje ndihme mbase dhe kjo mund te te hyje ne pune;
Ne korce njoh njeri i cili ka vuajtur per shme kohe nga prostata.Beri dhe operacion dhe prape nuk pati permiresim dhe keshtu zuri shtratin.Pas disa muajsh e pame me kembe dhe shendosh e mire te vetmen kure qe kishte perdorur ishin trute e laraskes.Nje miku i tij kishte dale per gjah kishte vrare nje laraske .ia kishin marre trute i kishin zjere dhe  lengun qe kishte zjere truri i laraskes  e kishte pire per disa dite.
Kjo eshte dicka qe ma kane treguar personalisht mua.Gjithashtu ne Tirane eshte nje farmaci qe shet  bime mjekesore me veti kuruese dhe atje ka dhe  cajra qe perdoren per prostaten.Gjithashtu kam lexuar qe perdoret dhe gjembaci i gomarit eshte nje bime qe rralle gjendet per di qe i ben shume mire prostates
Uroj sherim te shpejt babit

----------


## Dorontina

> mund te te duket qesharake kjo qe do te te them 
> 
> Ne korce njoh njeri i cili ka vuajtur per shme kohe nga prostata.
> kishte perdorur ishin trute e laraskes.
> Nje miku i tij kishte dale per gjah kishte vrare nje laraske .ia kishin marre trute
> *i kishin zjere dhe  lengun qe kishte zjere truri i laraskes  e kishte pire per disa dite.*
> 
> Gjithashtu ne Tirane eshte nje farmaci qe shet  bime mjekesore me veti kuruese dhe atje ka dhe  cajra qe perdoren per prostaten.Gjithashtu kam lexuar qe perdoret dhe gjembaci i gomarit eshte nje bime qe rralle gjendet per di qe i ben shume mire prostates
> Uroj sherim te shpejt babit


vertet qesharake pa krip te ishin keto ilaqe mjet do i rekomandonin ....popull pa shkoll ne shqiptaret.......
kurse farmacia me me bime mjeksore ok se jan studiju bimet dhe sterilizu...
mos lundi me ndjanja te njerzve ne hall ju lutem....

----------


## Dorontina

> Nje nder patologjite me te shpeshta te Prostates eshte *hiperplazia beninje 
> e prostates ose anglisht Benign prostatic hyperplasia(BPH),*
> pastaj eshte kanceri i prostates,te dyja keto zakonisht shfaqen pas moshes 45 vjecare.ka edhe semundje tjera sic eshte prostatiti(inflamacioni i prostates.)
> Na thuaj se per cfare semundje behet fjale.


keni ba nji spjegim te shkurt dhe te mirê
*
hipofiza beninje nuk asht cancer por asht tumor i sherueshem....*

----------


## pseudo

> Faleminderit Miki dhe Dorontina per pergjigjen! Interesohem per kete semundje pasi babi im vuan dhe nuk di si ta ndihmoje aty ne shqiperi doktoret spara i japin shume drejtim i kane ofruar operecionin si te vetmin opsion por qe nuk ka shume garanci ne te kundert duhet te vazhdoje me kura, por te gjitha kurat qe ka marre si kane dhene ndonje efekt! 
> Simptomat qe ai ka jane gjendra dhjamore, mbushet me djerse, nuk ha rregullisht dhe kur ha e nxjerr jashte, lodhet shume, dhe nuk urinon dot. Nuk di Miki nese mund te me thuash me keto shenja cfare faze eshte a eshte shume serioze dhe se si mund ta ndihmoje me ndonje kure te hajrit se ata ne shqiperi kane filluar ti japin ilace antidepresant pasi mendojene se si semundje smund ta parandalojne por te pakten te mos stresohet nga ana mendore.


Nqs nuk arrin dot te urinoje , atehere operacioni mbetet si i vetmi opcion .
Mos mendo se te gjithe mjeket jane matrapaze.
Bejeni sa me shpejt te jete e mundur , ose te pakten ti  vendoset nje sonde per eliminimin e urines, sepse urina e mbledhur ne veziken urinare  me kohen do zgjeroje rruget e urines deri sa ti shkaterroje veshkat komplet dhe nqs kjo staze  zgjat me shume se 45 dite atehere veshkat jane te shkaterruar ne menyre perfundimtare dhe me pas dialyza e pret.
Beni se cfare ju thone mjeket dhe mos harxhoni kohe duke u perpjekur te sheroheni me cajra apo leng laraskash, sepse kur eshte teper vone mos prisni mrekullira me pas .
Kurajo

----------


## pseudo

Dea si vajiuan ngjarjet ne lidhjen me problemet e prostates?
Shiko thuaji te provoje keto Ilace 
Xatral LP 10 mg dhe AVodart 0, 5 mg ne darke per 1 muaj dhe nqs se nuk rezultat atehere sonda urinare e pret dhe operacioni.
Shendet

----------


## DEA27

faleminderit te gjithe per pergjigjen, une tani I pashe te gjitha keto se moderator I kish fut pergjigjet. babi si perfundim eshte futur gjerave naturale se u helmua me lloj lloj dozash ilacesh. gjithsesi do tja rekomandoj kete kuren qe ma ka sugjeruar Pseudo. FALEMINDERIT

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Dea,

Jane pergjigje 5 vjecare.

Prit njihere cte thone doktoret tani, pastaj Vepro...

----------


## broken_smile

Kur thua prostatite e ke fjalen per inflamacion te prostates apo hipertrofi? Cila eshte diagnoza e mjekeve? Nese eshte prostatite (pra inflamacion) kjo eshte e dy llojeve bakteriale dhe jo bakteriale ( ne rastin e babait tend eshte kronike meqe zgjat kaq shume vite). Duhen bere analizat dhe koltura e urines dhe spermes per te percaktuar terapine e nevojshme. Nese eshte infeksion trajtohet me antibiotike e sipas antibiogramit dhe duhet bere kura ne menyre rigoroze sepse krijon shpesh perseritje per arsye se antibiotiket kane me shume veshtiresi te kalojne ne prostate ne krahasim me organet e tjera. Zakonisht kura me antibiotike zgjat jo me pak se 2 jave.

----------


## broken_smile

Ndersa nese behet fjale per hipertrofi beninje 2 jane zgjidhjet: ilace ose operacioni ne baze te simptomave dhe te madhedise se prostates. Mund te perdoren edhe ekstrakte bimore si 'serenoa' qe ulin inflamacionin, por duke e shoqeruar me ilacet. Matjen e PSA nepermjet analizave te gjakut e ka bere?

----------


## DEA27

P Broken smile e ka bere dhe I del shume larte . Githsesi ai ka vajt ne itali per kurim pas 7 vjet sorrollatejsh dhe lodhje mendore neper spitalet shqiptare. Ju faleminderit shume per pergjigjet dhe keshillat tuaja!

----------


## broken_smile

> P Broken smile e ka bere dhe I del shume larte . Githsesi ai ka vajt ne itali per kurim pas 7 vjet sorrollatejsh dhe lodhje mendore neper spitalet shqiptare. Ju faleminderit shume per pergjigjet dhe keshillat tuaja!


sa i larte i del? ka bere edhe ekografi besoj... i uroj sherim te shpejte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> P Broken smile e ka bere dhe I del shume larte . Githsesi ai ka vajt ne itali per kurim pas 7 vjet sorrollatejsh dhe lodhje mendore neper spitalet shqiptare. Ju faleminderit shume per pergjigjet dhe keshillat tuaja!


nuk dua te te dekurajoj por semundja e prostetes eshte semundje kronike, dmth ne nje moment qe i ze deren urollogut, atij do i falesh derisa mbyll syte ne cdo shtet te jesh...

----------


## vedatti

> Jam e interesuar te di si i thone prostatit ne anglisht dhe nese dini  ndonje kure mjeksore per prostatin cili eshte ai medikament qe perdoret dhe qe ka dhene rezultat ne kurimin e tij, ju lutem me ndihmoni!



Une ju rekomandoj keto ilaqe, nje i njohur ne familje ka pasur sukses, mundeni te bleni produktet online: 
https://vedati.kyani.net/r/eu/en

----------

